# Leaving Job - what gifts for colleagues



## Fiended*** (Aug 5, 2008)

I leave my job on monday and I want to get a treat for the 6 sales ladies and about 4 others.

I also plan to buy about 35 - 40 cakes for everyone else.

Suggestions.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 5, 2008)

My suggestion is that you come and work at our place.  You sound lovely!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2008)

buy them nothing and spend the money on drugs


----------



## Fiended*** (Aug 5, 2008)

Interesting ideas, and I may be coming to work at your place lol 

But seriously, I was thinking maybe some novelty tea-towels or some fancyy dishes and cutlery, or even some cups.

I could always fatten them up with some Thorntons lol, but I couldnt buy everyone a cake and some thorntons.


----------



## Mikey77 (Aug 5, 2008)

If it was me I would buy them ridiculous items from Poundland. Any little FM radio or 32 in 1 remote control.


----------



## Fiended*** (Aug 5, 2008)

Mikey77 said:


> If it was me I would buy them ridiculous items from Poundland. Any little FM radio or 32 in 1 remote control.



LOL

It's not an essential requirement, its about me conveying my appreciation for knowing them and being perfect working colleagues.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 5, 2008)

Fiended*** said:


> I leave my job on monday and I want to get a treat for the 6 sales ladies and about 4 others.
> 
> I also plan to buy about 35 - 40 cakes for everyone else.
> 
> Suggestions.



I also leave my job on Monday! 

I will spoil my clients with treats but haven't really thought about what I could get my colleagues.

I shall watch this thread and maybe nick an idea or two.


----------



## Fiended*** (Aug 5, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> I also leave my job on Monday!
> 
> I will spoil my clients with treats but haven't really thought about what I could get my colleagues.
> 
> I shall watch this thread and maybe nick an idea or two.



Well I think the local bakery will be happy to sell you a job lot of cream doughnuts and cakes.

I think I might get some kitchen items, maybe a huge teddy bear etc.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 5, 2008)

Fiended*** said:


> LOL
> 
> It's not an essential requirement, its about me conveying my appreciation for knowing them and being perfect working colleagues.



Why are you leaving then? You know there's not a lot of that about?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you have missed the point a bit. When you leave, other people get _you_ stuff.


----------



## Fiended*** (Aug 5, 2008)

Yelkcub said:


> Why are you leaving then? You know there's not a lot of that about?



Career progression, more money, more experience, new challenges, my current job is shit.

It's hard to walk away from a great set of people, but my career comes first. I'm 22 and need to make some serious improvements.


----------



## Fiended*** (Aug 5, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I think you have missed the point a bit. When you leave, other people get _you_ stuff.



I've only been there a year, but it is tradition to get cakes when you leave. I just want to spend a few quid and show my appreciation to people I will miss.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 5, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I think you have missed the point a bit. When you leave, other people get _you_ stuff.



Well, I personally will enjoy spoiling those who have helped make my time at the place memorable etc... for good reasons obviously. The only second thoughts i've had about resigning were connected to my great working relationship with colleagues. It counts for me.

Some of us enjoy giving, simple.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 5, 2008)

Fiended*** said:


> Career progression, more money, more experience, new challenges, my current job is shit.
> 
> It's hard to walk away from a great set of people, but my career comes first. I'm 22 and need to make some serious improvements.



Onwards and upwards then. Logically perfect! Good luck!


----------



## becki1701 (Aug 5, 2008)

Go to lush and make a goodie bag that they can pick bits out of


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 5, 2008)

That's an ace idea, becky


----------



## Mikey77 (Aug 6, 2008)

Fiended*** said:


> LOL
> 
> It's not an essential requirement, its about me conveying my appreciation for knowing them and being perfect working colleagues.



Exactly. Poundland.


----------



## Fiended*** (Aug 6, 2008)

becki1701 said:


> Go to lush and make a goodie bag that they can pick bits out of



Where is Lush?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 7, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I think you have missed the point a bit. When you leave, other people get _you_ stuff.



You say that but it can be really quite odd at some places, buying people stuff when you leave, having to buy sweets for people on  your birthday... 

Insanity, I say, those are my special occasions, they should buy me stuff!


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 7, 2008)

Fiended*** said:


> Where is Lush?



Aah bless you.. obviously a man?

www.lush.co.uk


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 7, 2008)

You're lucky you work with such nice people 

The most my colleagues will get when I go is my failure to turn up to the leaving do that will be begrudgingly arranged for me.


----------



## geekpenguin (Aug 11, 2008)

After reading this thread earlier, I was on my internet travels and stumbled across (well, more like happened upon; I didn't use that annoying Stumble Upon toolbar whatsit) this: http://www.cocoamoi.com/products.php?category_id=2. They look fab!


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 11, 2008)

Just raid the stationary cupboard and give them gift wrapped biros and staplers.


----------

